
Tetris for Applesoft BASIC - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2018/06/26/tetris-for-applesoft-basic/
======
13of40
I wrote a Tetris game for the TRS-80 in the early 90's. To save on CPU and
memory, I directly represented the state of the board, including the "cup" the
pieces fell into, in video memory. On the first run I accidentally only drew
half of the bottom of the cup, and I dropped a piece through the hole, where
it sliced into whatever RAM was just past the video memory, crashing the
system.

~~~
sohkamyung
Just like Tron escaping the game grid. :-)

~~~
bitwize
Indeed!: [http://blog.danielwellman.com/2008/10/real-life-tron-on-
an-a...](http://blog.danielwellman.com/2008/10/real-life-tron-on-an-apple-
iigs.html)

------
tluyben2
I really like reading old mags & BASIC+ASM sources. Often there are
interesting things to be found there; the old computers had very limited
memory and a lot of tricks had to be used to make things fit. And the BASIC
memory was even smaller than the machine memory. It was really amazing what
some devs did and do. I got into firmware development for devices with the
same kind of restrictions (our MCU has 24kb of usable memory) because I like
this kind of bit fiddling.

My favorite mags are
[http://www.msxcomputermagazine.nl/](http://www.msxcomputermagazine.nl/) and,
even more, but more unorganized, [https://www.msx.org/forum/msx-talk/general-
discussion/msx-gi...](https://www.msx.org/forum/msx-talk/general-
discussion/msx-gids-pdfs-dutch-mag?page=7) .

~~~
pmarin
Hey, the number 3 has my first computer in the front page! the Yashica YC-64.
I still have it in working condition.

~~~
tluyben2
Ah! That is one of the few MSX systems I do not have yet... I have all of them
including east EU/Russian knock-offs. In my experience MSX systems were far
far more robust that C64 for instance; I have a lot of C64’s; most of them are
broken; all MSX’s still work. That can have many causes but looking at the
PCBs and components it seems they really tried to make C64 as cheap as
possible while MSXs have more robust components.

~~~
woliveirajr
Do you have the Brazilian Gradiente MSX?

------
bluedino
Writing a simple Tetris clone (or at least starting one) is a pretty good
coding test that be done in a sort amount of time. Anyone who can't figure out
a few simple algorithms for detecting full lines or moving pieces down the
screen probably won't be able to figure out any useful ones for other
programs.

~~~
bitwize
Too bad if they got wind of the practice, The Tetris Company LLC would sue any
company that did it into a smoldering crater.

~~~
KempFood
Calm down please, you’re off topic.

------
cabaalis
Tetris related, if you haven't seen Ecstasy of Order you should watch it
today.

